

Dark matter may have been detected streaming from sun's core - zhte415
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/oct/16/dark-matter-detected-sun-axions

======
gus_massa
Just in case you've never heard of the axion particles (like me)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axion](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axion)

